# Eure Lieblingssoundtracks?



## haeppchen (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Ich wollt mal Fragen, was eure Lieblingsspielesoundtrack ist.
Nen ähnlichen thread hab ich nicht gesehen und das interessiert mich echt.

Meiner ist der Soundtrack von Gothic 3.

Auch wenn das Spiel relativ vermurkst war, so war der Soundtrack einfach himmlisch.

Abwechslungsreich, unaufdringlich und verdammt episch 

Mein Mathe-/Infomatiklehrer gibt immer noch damit an, dass Kai Rosenkranz sein Schüler war.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdPwwqg3bxg&feature=related


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2012)

Gothic, Gothic 3, Unreal, Unreal Tournament (Reihenfolge beliebig gewählt).


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2012)

puuh, da kann man viele anführen  

-crysis 2
-skyrim 
-crashday
-minecraft
-einige aus der need for speed reihe, die einfach in die geschichte eingegangen sind 
-diverse RPG-tracks, deren spiele ich aber nie gespielt habe 

und und und


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2012)

Dazu dann noch so ewige Ohrwürmer wie die von Mario, Zelda oder Tetris.

Edit: Verdammt!
Nur mal kurz was davon geschrieben und schon düdel ich die Super Mario Melodie vor mir hin!


----------



## Sertix (16. Mai 2012)

Bei gta4 das Radio anmachen und genießen.


----------



## mMn (16. Mai 2012)

Zu meinen Lieblingen zählen die Soundtracks der ElderScrolls-RPGs (Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim), Gothic 3, Bioshock und Need for Speed: Underground.

Edit: Da hätte ich doch glatt Kingpin vergessen. Cypress Hill FTW!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2012)

es ist einfach wahnsinn, wie die echt für jedes gta  zig radiosender entwerfen, die alle so viel programm haben, dass man nie das gefühl hat, dass sich irgendwas wiederholt  

aber das ist aktuell eh bei mehrere open-world-spielen so:  die ganzen kleinen nebensachen sind schon alleine so viel, dass ich manchmal echt total baff bin


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Mai 2012)

Deus Ex HR, ME2...und alles was die Leute von TSFH und Audiomachine so raus werfen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Mai 2012)

two steps from hell  ist auch echt göttlich, habe mehrere alben von denen ...


----------



## jester_ger (22. Mai 2012)

Skyrim, Silent Hill 2 und Metal Gear Solid (komplette Reihe)


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2012)

Jo, TSFH ist echt extrem episch.
Ich mag den NFS: Carbon Soundtrack, passt zu dem "nachtigen" Gefühl.


----------



## lu89 (25. Mai 2012)

Nehrim 
und natürlich: Duke Nukem


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X846248tc5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immoment  Aus GTA IV TBOGT


----------

